# Light Switch at Landing?



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I got a correction from my building (not electrical) inspector today. He tells me the 2006 IRC requires a light switch, at any intermediate landing in addition to the ones at the top and bottom of stairs. Usually I design with a "U" or "L" shaped stair with a landing halfway up. The inspector tells me the landings now require their own light switches.

Is this true? If so, why?


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

What possible reason would you need a switch on a landing?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Same Old said:


> What possible reason would you need a switch on a landing?



That's what I asked the inspector. His answer, "because code requires it".


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If that landing has a doorway or other similar entrance, the inspector is correct. If it's just a plain landing, you're inspector is off his rocker. Ask for a code citation, because he won't be able to give you one.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

Same Old said:


> What possible reason would you need a switch on a landing?


 
It makes the rest of the stairway more exiting. You go up/down to the landing, turn out the light and test your night time navigation skills on the rest of the stairs:clap: . Seriously though, never heard of that unless there was an entry door located at the landing, as mentioned in previous post. I would politely pretend to be confused, and ask the inspector to show it to me so that I might "better understand it".


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh, I CANNOT wait to hear the outcome of this one! :w00t:


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

The problem on this one might be to phrase your 'question' in such a way that he can save face, or he might feel the need to 'get back at you' with a bunch of other crap.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

reveivl said:


> The problem on this one might be to phrase your 'question' in such a way that he can save face, or he might feel the need to 'get back at you' with a bunch of other crap.


Some inspectors seem to be a-holes that way


----------



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

It sounds like a code violation to HAVE a switch at the landing! Just imagine what kind of crap would go on in a house full of kids screwing with each other every time someone goes downstairs.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

If a switch was mandatory on a landing, then a 4-way switch would be introduced to the circuit. That's all. The kids can turn the light on and off all day but the 3-way at the top and bottom of the stairs is what ultimately controls it.

The inspector needs to cite a code article otherwise *HE'S WRONG!!*


----------



## georgia dawg (Aug 12, 2005)

*Deja Vu?*

I might have this same problem on a current job. The original plan was an open room loft with railing upstairs in a cathedral ceiling area. Open stairs went up to it. We enclosed the loft area with a double-french door and left a small 4 ft walkway in front of it that used to be (or still is) a landing (or hallway) and kept the open railing. We didn't add any additional lights on this little area because of a sconse present on the open stairway going up to the landing(or hallway). 

If the inspector says anything at C.O, I'm going to try this. It might save me from having to rip out walls and add switches:

www.adhocelectronics for a wireless switch addition. One part mounts on the wall and the other mounts in the light box. Pretty cool.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

The inspector was back. I asked him to cite the code. He insisted he was correct but, as I had indicated to him earlier, our state has not yet adopted the 2006 IRC so he wouldn't force it on this house.

I guess I'm going to have to go buy the 2006 IRC and have it handy on the first house after the adoption of the code.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

thom said:


> The inspector was back. I asked him to cite the code. He insisted he was correct but, as I had indicated to him earlier, our state has not yet adopted the 2006 IRC so he wouldn't force it on this house.
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to go buy the 2006 IRC and have it handy on the first house after the adoption of the code.


Yeah, but whatever code you're under, the electrical portion is still basically the NEC. The stairway switch rules have been the same for a very long time. Your inspector is just weird.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

thom said:


> our state has not yet adopted the 2006 IRC so he wouldn't force it on this house.


Oh, that was very noble of him.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

thom said:


> The inspector was back. I asked him to cite the code. He insisted he was correct but, as I had indicated to him earlier, our state has not yet adopted the 2006 IRC so he wouldn't force it on this house.


In this case, he had no buisiness citeing it in the first place. To tell you, "in the future a switch will be required" is one thing, but a code not adopted is NOT CODE AND NOT REQUIRED


----------



## Liquid Force (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds rediculous... why would you need to turn the lights on or off half way up? You can only get to the landing by passing one of the other 2 switches in the first place???


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 27, 2006)

All the code says is that any stairway of 6 or more steps requires a 3-way top and bottom.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

sparkysteve said:


> All the code says is that any stairway of 6 or more steps requires a 3-way top and bottom.


Yeah, I think this inspector is taking some liberties. He might be trying to say that the section of stairs to the landing is one stairway, and from the landing the rest of the way is another stairway. Nobody on this planet will agree with that.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I agree with MD, how can a "landing" determine there are two staircases in the house.

Try talking that one up when you go to sell the place "ity has two sets of stairs" anyone in their right mind would look at you like your nuts, except for this a-hole inspector. He would say "oh yes it does, an upper stairs and a lower stairs"


----------



## IBEW Journeyman (Apr 1, 2007)

I am sorry to tell you that it could be true because of the number of steps to the landing. The NEC Article 210.70( A )( 2 )( c ) reads as follows:

Where one or more lighting outlet( s ) are installed for interior stairways, there shall be a wall switch at each floor level, and landing level that includes an entryway, to control the lighting outlet( s ) where the stairway between floor levels has six risers or more.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

IBEW Journeyman said:


> I am sorry to tell you that it could be true because of the number of steps to the landing. The NEC Article 210.70( A )( 2 )( c ) reads as follows:
> 
> Where one or more lighting outlet( s ) are installed for interior stairways, there shall be a wall switch at each floor level, and landing level that includes an entryway, to control the lighting outlet( s ) where the stairway between floor levels has six risers or more.


How do you figure? 
Unless there is an entry at this landing I don't care if there are 100 steps. 100 steps is "six risers or more".


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

IBEW Journeyman said:


> I am sorry to tell you that it could be true because of the number of steps to the landing. The NEC Article 210.70( A )( 2 )( c ) reads as follows:
> 
> Where one or more lighting outlet( s ) are installed for interior stairways, there shall be a wall switch at each floor level, and landing level that includes an entryway, to control the lighting outlet( s ) where the stairway between floor levels has six risers or more.


A stair landing does not include a "entry" on a L or U stair.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Read more carefully...



IBEW Journeyman said:


> Where one or more lighting outlet( s ) are installed for interior stairways, there shall be a wall switch at each floor level, and landing level that includes an entryway, to control the lighting outlet( s ) where the stairway between floor levels has six risers or more.


An example of such a landing would be the entryway of a bi-level home.


----------

